# pkg core dump



## fernandel (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi!

I am using FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE (amd64) and I did use Synth than go back to portmaster and after reinstall 10.3-RELEASE and again back to Synth. But now I have a problem with

```
pkg upgrade -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Synth repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (1421 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (1421 candidates): 100%
Child process pid=66029 terminated abnormally: Segmentation fault
```

It happened all the time. Also, for example:

```
pkg upgrade -f blender
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
Synth repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Child process pid=66035 terminated abnormally: Segmentation fault
```

But when are updated ports it works (Synth update without errors).

I did reinstall pkg but it is the same.

Thank you.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 19, 2016)

Can you run `script pkg.log pkg -d upgrade -f` to hopefully get more useful output?


----------



## fernandel (Jul 20, 2016)

tobik said:


> Can you run `script pkg.log pkg -d upgrade -f` to hopefully get more useful output?



It  shows:

```
Script started on Tue Jul 19 18:51:35 2016
command: pkg -d upgrade -f
DBG(1)[11553]> pkg initialized
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
DBG(1)[11553]> PkgRepo: verifying update for FreeBSD
DBG(1)[11553]> Pkgrepo, begin update of '/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite'
DBG(1)[11553]> Fetch: fetching from: http://pkgmir.pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz with opts "i"
DBG(1)[11553]> Fetch: fetching from: http://pkgmir.pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz with opts "i"
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
Updating Synth repository catalogue...
DBG(1)[11553]> PkgRepo: verifying update for Synth
DBG(1)[11553]> Pkgrepo, begin update of '/var/db/pkg/repo-Synth.sqlite'
DBG(1)[11553]> Fetch: fetching from: file:///var/synth/live_packages/meta.txz with opts "i"
DBG(1)[11553]> Fetch: fetching from: file:///var/synth/live_packages/packagesite.txz with opts "i"
Synth repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
DBG(1)[11553]> want to get an advisory lock on a database


Script done on Tue Jul 19 18:51:47 2016
```
I deleted packages (1431) in the log file after line "
DBG(1)[11553]> want to get an advisory lock on a database"
which are the same as I wrote in the first post.

Thank you.


----------



## mfoacs (Apr 8, 2017)

I am having exactly the same issue. I have removed all packages, bootstraped and started over. Same thing.


----------



## escape (May 21, 2017)

Installing from ports works here as well, similar, from pkg, with 3 GB of dependencies and many removals.

[ https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61023/ ]


----------

